# dressage today - is it online?



## FabioandFreddy (2 August 2012)

Have Sky +ed it but just wondered if its being streamed online?


----------



## chrissie1 (2 August 2012)

We only have Freesat and Freeview, is it on either of them does anyone know please?

BBC Olympics Channel 6 on Freesat channel 156.  Don't ask for details, OH found it.....


----------



## Dab (2 August 2012)

I'm looking online on the BBC website and it doesn't even say it is coming up later...anyone...know where i can watch online?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (2 August 2012)

I'm at an office where i can get away with watching some of it if it is online, want to see Carl Hester's test. Otherwise will have to wait til i get home.


----------



## Botters (2 August 2012)

I managed to sneakily watch the eventing at work here: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012 I think they have everything on, you just have to go through the channels. I couldn't get onto the BBC online coverage.

Start times are here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html


----------



## Dab (2 August 2012)

Botters said:



			I managed to sneakily watch the eventing at work here: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012 I think they have everything on, you just have to go through the channels. I couldn't get onto the BBC online coverage.

Start times are here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html

Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks, live feed starts in 44 mins.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2012)

Botters said:



			I managed to sneakily watch the eventing at work here: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012 I think they have everything on, you just have to go through the channels. I couldn't get onto the BBC online coverage.

Start times are here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html

Click to expand...

Many thanks for this . . . couldn't find anything on the BBC Live site either.  Was starting to hyperventilate .

P


----------



## FabioandFreddy (2 August 2012)

Brill! Thank you!


----------



## Botters (2 August 2012)

I was trying to watch the BBC coverage on my phone, was getting very stressed with the constant freezing, buffering and jumpy footage! It kept missing out the fences!

Was very pleased to find this as it doesn't buffer. Just don't rewind, you'll never find your place again!

I am not getting much work done at all!


----------



## Faro (2 August 2012)

Thanks for the link Botters.  I came on here to ask the same question when I couldn't find a link on the BBC site just now.  I'm another who's going to try and watch some of it sneakily at work!  All set up and ready to go now on the window behind this one!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2012)

PHEW thanks for that link, i thought it was going to be on bbc online and had organised my day to watch, then couldnt find it even mentioned on the website!!!!   lets hope our lot go well


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

I wonder why it isn't being shown on BBC?? They have been so great so far!


----------



## Dab (2 August 2012)

Its on the BBC online live now...come on Team GB xxxxx


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

So it is haha!
Found it! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr 
Better commentary on here than on Eurosport one


----------



## Hackie (2 August 2012)

How do you get to see the channels?  If I click on the 'live feed' squares, it only comes up wiht a small green arrow, but nohting happens?

I'm desperate to watch, I have a friend riding at her first Games in a little bit!


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

Hackie said:



			How do you get to see the channels?  If I click on the 'live feed' squares, it only comes up wiht a small green arrow, but nohting happens?

I'm desperate to watch, I have a friend riding at her first Games in a little bit!
		
Click to expand...

Can't you see it here?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr


----------



## Hackie (2 August 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			Can't you see it here?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2zqr

Click to expand...

Yep - got it, thank you!  

Super, super excited, and can't quite get over wathcing TV on my phone (I'm a bit of a numpty when it comes to these things...)!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 August 2012)

Carl Hester : 77.72%


----------

